# a few of my pikes



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

_Crenicichla celidochilus_ female


















pair


















_Crenicichla minuano_









_Crenicichla_ sp. "Rio Iguazu big lips" male


















female









Cheers,
Ed


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow amazing photos!!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, love the celidochilus opcorn:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pikes! How are those babies doing?


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Fantastic Ed! Did you collect the sp. "Rio Iguazu big lips" (aka sp. "Botox" right?) They are only in Uruguay aren't they? Your collection is spectacular! :thumb:

Ray


----------



## KGilly20 (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful fish!!
:thumb:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words 



clgkag said:


> How are those babies doing?


I had a big mortality rate because I had to go out of town twice when they were young. But some survived my poor "grandparenting" and are good. Next time will be better!



RayQ said:


> Did you collect the sp. "Rio Iguazu big lips" (aka sp. "Botox" right?) They are only in Uruguay aren't they?


I wish! Maybe next year. They are only in the Rio Iguazu, in Argentina. The similar species, _C. tendybaguassu_ is in Uruguay but also Brazil and Argentina.

Ed


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The dorsal on that minuano is amazing. First time I've seen pics of them looking like that.


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazing photos and fish. Love those big lips!!


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Will you describe also this species (the big lips) as you have with Crenicichla tendybaguassu?


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i might be interested in these. are they hard to find? and can you give me some info on them


----------



## smiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice! What size tank of you have and how many pikes? Have you had many aggression issues?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks!


brandon O said:


> i might be interested in these. are they hard to find? and can you give me some info on them


They aren't common in the hobby. I have 3 of the 4 C. iquazu big lips in the U.S. and there are two in Canada. You can find _C. minuano_ and _C. celidochilus_ though. Some get imported from Uruguay a few times every year. They are both found in the Rio Uruguay and do best in unheated tanks so they can have a simulated "cool period".



smiler said:


> What size tank of you have and how many pikes? Have you had many aggression issues?


 180g - 5 C. celidochilus and 2 C. minuano
75g C. celidochilus pair
75g C. iquazu big lips trio (2m/1f)
75g 2 celidochilus and 2 minuano
plus some non-pike tanks

There are aggression issues sometimes but _C. minuano_ aren't very aggressive until they get old and _C. celidochilus_ have such a strict hierarchy that it isn't too bad. Lots of caves and everyone is happy.

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## smiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you have some full tank shots?


----------

